# do I need commercial insurance?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I got an email from Flex saying I need commercial insurance. True?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

That may be a requirement specifically for the state of New Jersey. Down here in South Florida no driver I'm aware of has received such an email. I know I did not. Amazon provides ADDITIONAL insurance to each driver and vehicle when you are delivering according to their terms. I would contact them and get clarification and details about it.


----------



## Joseph5050 (Jun 18, 2016)

YES! this is true in almost ALL states; hence driving without insurance. Next question, what assets do you have to lose? 0=0


----------

